# What's this icon?



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I've never seen this icon before today, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If I had to guess I'd say uber eats


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> If I had to guess I'd say uber eats


We don't have Eats here yet. I'm guessing an airport destination or they put "work?"


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

From what I've heard, it's a pre-scheduled pickup.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

chris1966 said:


> From what I've heard, it's a pre-scheduled pickup.


Yea that looks like a calendar icon.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

chris1966 said:


> From what I've heard, it's a pre-scheduled pickup.


We don't have scheduled rides in our market either. And as I've been online more today, every ping has had that icon there. Maybe it's just a glitch


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

It's Uber's version of the shocker.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Icon looks like a shopping bag - you are going to pick up at the local Walmart


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Lando74 said:


> We don't have scheduled rides in our market either. And as I've been online more today, every ping has had that icon there. Maybe it's just a glitch


have u picked up these rides? if so,nothing new/strange?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> have u picked up these rides? if so,nothing new/strange?


Unfortunately no. They were all non-surge UberX, which I don't accept. I updated the app and haven't seen it again. Still going with the glitch theory.


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

Actually the shopping bag theory may not be that far off the truth (if this is a glitch). Were Uber (and Lyft) talking to Walmart about grocery delivery some months bask?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> We don't have Eats here yet. I'm guessing an airport destination or they put "work?"


I am pretty sure it is a scheduled ride, got one and it was a mom who wanted me to take her son to school.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Altima ATL said:


> Actually the shopping bag theory may not be that far off the truth (if this is a glitch). Were Uber (and Lyft) talking to Walmart about grocery delivery some months bask?


But every ping was someone going to Walmart?


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> I am pretty sure it is a scheduled ride, got one and it was a mom who wanted me to take her son to school.


Except like I said, we don't have scheduled rides in this market:


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Lando74 said:


> Except like I said, we don't have scheduled rides in this market:
> 
> View attachment 80504


How do you know? Uber never told me when they added it here. The first time I knew was when I pick uped someone who mentioned they scheduled it the night before.


----------



## GregCaires (Nov 27, 2015)

It is Uber Eats.


----------



## RobertDavid (Dec 11, 2016)

I started out doing Uber Eats, Bart and Greg are correct.


----------

